# GTi-R Questions



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Well me and my friend are putting together a Subaru Justy for RallyX and we were thinking that maybe, just maybe, we could put an SR20DE in the car with a GTi-R drivetrain since the justy is the same mounting style for the motor/trans. So here are a few questions i have.

1.) Does anyone have the dimensions for an SR20DE and/or the GTi-R trans?

2.) Where could i get a hold of the transmission, driveline, axles, wiring, etc. for a GTi-R?

3.) What are some other cars that are AWD with a transversally mounted motor/tranny?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't answer all your questions, but I might be able to point you in the right direction.

I only know of a couple people that have done the GTi-R swap in the Northwest. 
One guy is from Renton, and will be at the Northwest Nissans meet at Golden Gardens park on March 20th.
Feltons in Snohomish might have an SR20DE tranny that you could check out. They are very cool people.

Good luck, I would really like to see this project one day.

check out www.northwestnissans.com and www.nwnismo.com for more information.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Alright, me and my friend with the justy are gonna be there. Maybe we can meet this guy and talk to him alittle bit about it. Thanks man.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

idon said:


> Well me and my friend are putting together a Subaru Justy for RallyX and we were thinking that maybe, just maybe, we could put an SR20DE in the car with a GTi-R drivetrain since the justy is the same mounting style for the motor/trans. So here are a few questions i have.
> 
> 1.) Does anyone have the dimensions for an SR20DE and/or the GTi-R trans?
> 
> ...





What sux is that I just junked all that stuff from doing my swap. LOL sry man. 
I woulda sold it but I was planning on doing a awd setup with my bro's 92 sentra se-r. Just didn't have the time. You might think about getting a front clip for around 2500-3000$ you get everything except driveshaft, gas tank. I got the whole suspension front and rear brakes, hood , steering wheel front struts, light's, bumper everything and the ecu. GL if ya go through with it.


----------

